# Noreve for mini iPad?



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I gave DH a mini iPad for Christmas.  Unfortunately he liked it and I can't adopt it although I'm sure I will get my owh soon.    But since he liked it, now I want to get him a cover that he will love just as much.  He likes leather (feel and the smell of real leather) but he likes the magnetic on/off.    It looks like the Noreve original Tradition and the Tradition B (no tab closure) fit these requirements.  Both look like they wouldn't add a lot of bulk and would fold back easily.

Has anyone had a Noreve for an iPad?  Or any other recommendations for a real leather cover?

Thanks.


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

I have a Noreve on my DXG - absolutely the best cover I've ever bought for any device.  Beautiful leather, feels better than I'd even hoped.

I just got an iPad 4 for Christmas and was gifted with a cover I don't really like - haven't yet decided if I can part with enough money for a Noreve cover for it, but if money weren't an issue, I'd already have one on order.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I used the 15% off discount code listed on KB and ordered the "B" style .  It'll take awhile to arrive though.


----------

